# multi-viscosity oil in tractor?



## swampyankee (May 15, 2006)

I have a old ford model 2000 tractor(4cyl. gas) and was wondering if anyone knows what oil grade to use in it?The guy i bought it from said not to use any multi-viscosity oil in it because of foaming.Unfortunately I don't have the manual for it and was hopeing someone does. thanks


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

http://www.ytmag.com/ford/messages/399397.html

This should do it. They sell manuals also


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

I use Chevron Delo 400 30 weight in all my older tractors and trucks, both gas and diesel.


----------



## Beeman (Dec 29, 2002)

I use Mobil Delvac 15w-40 in my Ford 2600. I would use any of the major brand diesel oils, Shell rotellaa,Mobil Delvac, Chevron Delo, in just about everything you own. It's excellent for older gas engines and I use it in all of my small engines,
I can't remember the last time I used straight weight oil.


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

Most folks use 15-40 Shell diesel rated oil in everything they have in the shed around here. Works fine. I have several gassers of that age, work fine with it.

--->Paul


----------



## vallyfarm (Oct 24, 2006)

!5-40 here too. The newer gas rated oils may have some lube problems with solid lifter cam shaft wear. They are changing the formula to increase fuel milege. All newer cars use hydraulic lifters which eliminate the wear problems. Most all older tractors have solid lifters. If you can adjust the valve lash in the tractor, you have solid lifters. Mike


----------



## Beeman (Dec 29, 2002)

vallyfarm said:


> !5-40 here too. The newer gas rated oils may have some lube problems with solid lifter cam shaft wear. They are changing the formula to increase fuel milege. All newer cars use hydraulic lifters which eliminate the wear problems. Most all older tractors have solid lifters. If you can adjust the valve lash in the tractor, you have solid lifters. Mike


 The problem with newer oil formulations is the zinc additive package. Newer vehicles use roller lifters instead of flat lifters like all vehicles used to use. Unfortunately the diesel oils are changing their additive package also but they are still better then the gasoline rated oils for wear.


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

15w-40 diesel oil in everything except for the car it takes a 5w-30 I think,

I have ran the 15w-40 in everything I own for nearly 30 years, and have never had a oil related problem, two 4020 JD tractors a gas 6600 JD combine, a old 1950 gas tractor, pickups and cars (except for the new car), 

yes you will fine in a manual of older tractors will say some thing to the effect above 30 degrees use 30w and below use 10w oil, most was before multi weight oils. but jsut like Deere my 1970 manuals says the same for my equipment, but now they recommend the 15w-40 Plus-50 oils in most everything they have made.

even the older gas engines are industrial engines and built to last many thousands of hours like the diesels of today, 

the extra detergents will not hurt a gas engine, 
(IF one has never ran detergent oils in the engine, then one may have problems as the sludge is washed out and the engine is cleaned up inside, it may start to use oil depending on where the sludge has built up and what wear it is covering up, or you may even plug the filter, Note: It is not the oil that is making the old engine use oil, it is the lack of the gunk stopping the leak and hiding the existing wear.)

http://www.deere.com/en_US/parts/partsinfo/oils_and_lubricants/oil_lubricants_main.html

Frequently Asked Questions about John Deere Oils
http://www.erbequipment.com/partsservice/FAQ.htm
much information on oils here, but to answer your question this one below I quoted, (note: the article was written in 1996)



> Can I put 1996 oils into 1960 machines?
> Can I put 1996 oils into 1960 machines?
> Operators' manuals are to be used as the guideline in all cases. It should be realized that older manuals do not recognize the advances of technology occurring after the product was introduced. John Deere marketed lubricants take into consideration older model units and the recommendations for the use of these lubricants in those units.
> Torq-Gard Supreme Plus-50Â® is recommended for use in all John Deere diesel engines and may be used in other John Deere and competitive engines for which the use of API performance categories CD, CE, CF4, and CG4 are recommended. In general, older (lower alphabetical designations) API performance designations can be replaced with newer (higher alphabetical designations) API performance levels without affecting engine performance. Usually performance and longevity are improved by this action. API performance categories CA, CB, CC, CD, CE, and CDII are obsolete and are no longer licensable


the same basic information holds for any quality brand of engine oils that meet the performance categories.

and a quality oil multi viscosity or straight oil should not foam, if the oil is foaming then there is some other problem other than the oil, unless the oil was exceeding low quality,


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

What type of oil are you taking about? In the engine I would use Pensol of other type of parifine base oil. In the hydrolics I would use HY-Trans or other hydrolic oil except for pre 60 tractors. Ford made a special oil(caster oil) for the hydrolics for those tractors. You can get it at tractor suply.


----------



## FordJunkie (Nov 23, 2007)

I use 15w40 shell rotella in my '54 NAA ford tractor without any negative side effects. You may have to change it at shorter intervals a few times when you change it over as it does tend to loosen the gunk in the engine up and trash the filter pretty quick.

But I am biased to this oil I ran it in my semi for 800k miles and wife's power stroke fords for a few hundred thousand miles.

When I first changed over my 73 ford p/u it used oil for a while then quit and has been doing well since.

HTH,
Tony


----------

